# Do You Draw Tattoos?



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm looking for a few artists to draw up a new tattoo for me. I have an idea & I'm hoping to get a few different versions of it to choose from. If you or anyone you know does tattoo art commissions, please message me to let me know! It's more cartoon, not realism. Attention to detail is important.  I need these folks to be okay with me buying the copyright to the art provided for under $30. Right now I've got two folks working on it, but I'd really like more!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I do tattoos, You can look in my commission thread and I've got a tat design up there but I can do all sorts for whatever you want.


----------

